
Firms race to transmit Wall Street data at nearly light speed - jonbaer
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-high-speed-trading-20131130,0,2898583.story#ixzz2mBosaaZP
======
tocomment
I wonder if this drive to reduce latency will lead to a neutrino communication
system. That way the signal can make a straight line between two points and be
even faster.

~~~
jonbaer
Exactly ...

